# Lube'n Locos



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, I did the search and I read thru a bunch of threads already but I still don't know what to do or what to use.

I want to lube an n-scale Con Cor PA engine.
What should I lube and what do I need to use?
​


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been using 5W-20 or 5W-30 synthetic motor oil on my O trains (per Servoguys's recommendations). Not sure if this is the best lube for N, but I've been happy with it on the O ... no gummy long-term mess.

TJ


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I did hear to use synthetic.

​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd use a lighter oil on N-scale, everything's pretty small.


----------

